# Can i change the language of vista home from spanish to english?



## audiomod (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if i can change the language of windows vista from spanish to english? I have just bought a spanish pc and the OS is in spanish - doh!

Its got vista home premium. Some sites say that i just need to install the language pack, whereas elsewhere i have been reading that i need vista ultimate to download the MUI or LIP packs.

Can anyone cleverer than me clear this up?

thanks for any help.

Lee.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for the language packs on windows update optional downloads


----------



## audiomod (Jul 17, 2007)

After an evening of research i have found out that there are no options to install new languages in the home premium edition of vista!!!!!!!

In the ultimate edition there is a box in the keyboard and language settings that doesn't appear in the home premium edition. Thus i cannot change the display language.

This is pretty frustrating as the upgrade is another 244 euros. On top of that because the pc is in spanish and i can't change the language how am i meant to understand what i need to do when upgrading? 

There is also the problem of some systems do not need a windows anytime upgrade disc and some do - i can't find out if need one becuase, er, my pc is in spanish! I have been on translators all night and still to no avail!!

This is bloody diabolical!!!

So i'm thinking of installing XP instead, but still have a question:

If i buy a spanish xp disc, is there an opportunity to CHOOSE my language at setup? I think there is but the way my luck is going i REALY want to make sure!!

Thanks for the help,

Kill me now!

Lee.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't think there is,i have ultimate is probably the reason i see the lanuage packs for d/load
order a disk from the usa or the uk


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a privilege of the ULTIMATE version in Homes you can't

Regards
Sergio


----------

